# Glasperlenstrahlen / Eloxieren im Saarland



## crazyeddie (23. August 2006)

hallo leute, 

ich habe heute meinen zweiten extralite f1 bekommen. ich hab den rahmen gebraucht erstanden, sonst hätte ich sicherlich keinen lackierten genommen. wenn ich mir die dicke der lackschicht, das gewicht und den serienmäßig nur poliert erhältlichen hinterbau so  anschaue, muss ich sogar davon ausgehen dass das teil gepulvert ist, und das geht ja mal gar nicht.

der langen rede kurzer sinn, ich suche einen geeigneten betrieb, der mir den rahmen möglichst schonend entlackt (daher kein sandstrahlen) und danach eloxiert. von allen farb-kombinations-ideen bin ich wieder weg, also gehts es nur um schwarz gefärbtes eloxal. günstig soll es natürlich auch noch sein.

das entlacken mache ich möglicherweise auch von hand, einen eloxierer zu finden ist also wichtiger.

wenn ihr also (internet)adressen von betrieben im saarland habt, die sowas können, nur her damit!

grüße

crazyeddie


----------



## chris84 (23. August 2006)

frag mal beim Höfer in Dillingen nach! 
Eloxal machen die in Dillingen. Da gibts auch die möglichkeit einer Chemischen Entlackung. Die ist allerdings vermutlich richtig teuer! Die Eloxierung an sich dürfte nicht so teuer werden. Farbtöne kannste dir vor Ort ansehen. Wenn der Rahmen nicht zum Eloxieren gemacht ist können die Schweißnähte nachher eine andere Farbnuance haben. Falls die Flaschenhalterösen nicht aus Alu sind müssen die raus...

du kannst auch mal beim Sträßer in Lebach anrufen, der lässt auch ab und an mal Rahmen eloxieren, ich weiß aber nicht wo....

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (23. August 2006)

Ich kann dir aus dem Kopf raus nicht helfen, aber Google und die Forensuche sind hier deine Freunde ...

mtb-news.de Wer kann billig eloxieren

mtb-news.de-Forum: Nachträglich eloxieren

itsbetter.de

mountainbike.de-Forum

Gewerbesuche

Vielleicht ist was passendes dabei, ich befürchte allerdings, dass die meisten Gewerblichen so grosse Teile wie Rahmen nicht einfach so eloxieren, wenn man keine Beziehungen hat. Ich werde aber mal in meinem Bekanntenkreis fragen, ob jemand darüber was weis.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## crazyeddie (23. August 2006)

ich hab schon mal gegoogelt und leider im saarland nicht viel gefunden.

in dem einen thread schreibt ein nicolai-mitarbeiter von oberflächenabnahme beim eloxieren, die die passungen und gewinde unbrauchbar mach -  und das zu verhindern sei extrem aufwändig und teuer. dann sollte ich den rahmen vielleicht einfach "nur" hochglanzpolieren.


----------



## chris84 (23. August 2006)

fahr doch einfach mal mit dem Rahmen zum Höfer und klopf dort an! hab ich auch schon gemacht, allerdings mit selbstbaulampen fürs Fahrrad. 

da sitzen ein paar kompetente Leute, die können dir auch erzählen wie es mit materialabtrag usw. aussieht...


----------



## crazyeddie (23. August 2006)

ich werd ihn erstmal von hand polieren. und wenn ich damit in zwei monaten fertig bin, sehe ich mal weiter


----------



## Einheimischer (23. August 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd ihn erstmal von hand polieren. und wenn ich damit in zwei monaten fertig bin, sehe ich mal weiter










Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (23. August 2006)

was du gleich denkst. dabei hab ich ne absolut emotionsfreie beziehung zu meinem fahrrad.


----------



## Wiseman (24. August 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sollte ich den rahmen vielleicht einfach "nur" hochglanzpolieren.


Ich glaube blankes Aluminium oxidiert und wird hässlich ... nur eine Vermutung.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Mais (24. August 2006)

tut es...läuft blau/grau an und wird matt

die vertreter der analogen-musikhörerfraktion können davon ein lied singen....
da ist plattentellerpolieren am laufenden band angesagt...


----------



## crazyeddie (24. August 2006)

naja, der "ball burnished" hinterbau an meinem extralite f1 nummer 1 hat eigentlich erst dieses jahr (also im dritten jahr) angefangen richtig ******* auszusehen. und jeden winter nachpolieren is auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (24. August 2006)

Wenn du den Rahmen schön versiegelst, mit Never Dull z.B., sollte das anlaufen kein Problem sein. Stichwort Alufelgen am Auto.

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (24. August 2006)

versiegelung = materialauftrag = mehr gewicht = gaaaaanz böse


----------



## Einheimischer (24. August 2006)

Alternative: ewig nachpolieren = Materialabtrag = weniger Gewicht = Extralite Rahmen putt  

Grüße.


----------



## langlang (24. August 2006)

Hi,

Nicolai eloxiert auch Fremdrahmen, ist zwar nicht im Saarland aber die wissen was sie tun, hier die Preise:

"
Abschleifen nicht, aber abbeizen geht. Der Preis hängt vom Rahmen ab:

Hardtail:171,87 
Eingelenker: 219,85 
Viergelenker: 256,84 

(incl. Mwst, ohne Montage und Versand)"

Gruß
Michael


----------



## heikomarx (24. August 2006)

Hallo !

von meinem altem Arbeitgeber ist mir noch die Firma http://www.walter-werner.de/seite3.html in Birkenfeld bekannt .

Die eloxieren sehr viel für Festo in IGB.

strahlen mit Glas ?? ich würde da ehr mal nach Trockeneis nachfragen oder Nußschalen oder Kirschkerne (ist kein Witz) .Beschädigt das Alu nicht so sehr wie Glas oder Quarzsand.

Ich kenne zb eine Motorenfirma in Trierweiler die strahlen mit Kirschkerne Zylinderköpfe und die sehen wie neu aus


----------



## crazyeddie (24. August 2006)

jo, normal gilt glasperlenstrahlen als schonend genug, hab aber keine erfahrungen mit. ich werds von hand abschleifen, dann hab kann ich den materialabtrag besser kontrollieren das ding ist mindestens für 90kg ausgelegt, da mach ich mir keinen kopf drum, n bisschen was abzutragen. ich fang aber erstmal am hinterbau an. da ist die wandstärke ja extrem dick. und bei der lackdicke denk ich schon ernsthaft an den elektrohobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky79 (27. August 2006)

Geh doch einfach mal ein anständiges Ei legen und mach 
vorm fahren noch nen großen Bach, dann sparste viel mehr
Gewicht wie mit polieren und leichten Parts.

Aber ich kenn das versuche auch grad anstatt Lightweight zu
kaufen meine Cosmic Carbon leichter zu machen.

LG
Frank


----------



## crazyeddie (27. August 2006)

wie ich diese sprüche liebe... 
komisch, selbst beim tausendsten mal ist der spruch kein bisschen intelligenter als beim ersten mal.


----------



## Franky79 (27. August 2006)

In Püttlingen ist eine Behindertenwerkstatt die haben ne riesen Sandstrahlanlage, ruf doch einfach mal dort an ob die vielleicht 
auch mit Glas oder den andern Vorschlägen strahlen.

Mit dem eloxieren muss ich passen wollt selbst mal einige Sachen
eloxiert haben aber jeder hat gesagt "nööö das eloxiere ich nicht",
gerade wegen den verschiedenen Materialien und Legierungen,
denn die werden dann wohl nie gleich vom Farbton her.

LG
Frank

Aber wenn Du was hörst mit dem Eloxieren kannste mich gerne auf
dem laufenden halten.


----------



## crazyeddie (27. August 2006)

das is schon problematisch, das stimmt. deswegen bin ich ja auch von den anfänglichen farbideen wieder runtergekommen. jetzt wird erst mal poliert was das zeug hält, zumindest der hinterbau. der wird auch entlackt definitiv ein paar wenige gramm leichter sein als mein alter. den hauptrahmen werde ich wohl irgendwie anders entlacken (lassen), ob strahlen oder chemisch richte ich dann nach den kosten.


----------



## Franky79 (28. August 2006)

hört sich vielleicht doof an aber was issen mit nem anständigen Dampfstrahler? also nedd so einer wie man aus dem Baumarkt kaufen
kann sondern so ein Industrie-Ding mit richtig "Dampf".


----------



## Wiseman (28. August 2006)

Franky79 schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich vielleicht doof an aber was issen mit nem anständigen Dampfstrahler? also nedd so einer wie man aus dem Baumarkt kaufen
> kann sondern so ein Industrie-Ding mit richtig "Dampf".


Dürfte wohl nur warm und feucht machen. Es sei denn der Lack wird vorher mit Beizmittel angelöst.

Der Aufwand ist meines Erachtens damit höher als den irgendwo glasstrahlen zu lassen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## chris84 (28. August 2006)

und wenn der Wasserstrahl genug druck hat den lack abzulösen drückst du damit auch beulen ins Blech...


----------



## Wiseman (28. August 2006)

Habe ich einen Bericht im Fernsehen gesehen, die haben mit einen hauchdünnen Wasserstrahl und enormen Druck alles fein säuberlich geschnitten, auch Metall.

Hier gibt es Infos, einfach nach "Flow Europe GmbH" suchen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## crazyeddie (28. August 2006)

ja, es gibt mittlerweile ganz nette methoden um dinge voneinander zu trennen. im sid-tunig-thread hat glaube ich jemand die gabel mit nem abbeizer aus dem baumarkt entlackt, da werde ich mal nachschauen was der genommen hatte.


----------

